
Google Checkout locks out The Oatmeal - schwanksta
https://twitter.com/#!/Oatmeal/status/194845039959097346
======
schwanksta
From his Twitter account: "We've got hundreds of orders waiting to be filled
and I'm not sure what else to do. Does anyone know of a way to contact
support?"

Google's automated support system strikes again.

~~~
ldayley
It appears as though he's reached somebody on the inside via Twitter.
<https://twitter.com/#!/Oatmeal/status/194847766420275201>

